
Show HN: Mantele, Searching local store inventory - rajubala
http://www.mantele.com
======
bradknowles
Only does Walmart?

Why not just use the Walmart website or an app from Walmart?

~~~
rajubala
Mantele has home depot too, if you have a home depot store nearby. More will
be added soon.

